# Numberplate Double Side Adhesive Roll / Pads / Strips



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get some decent double sided adhesive Roll / Pads / Strips for sticking my numberplate in-situ. I don't really want to drill the numberplates or my MH.

All the stuff I have ever bought from motor factors or ebay ends up allowing the numberplate to fall off within weeks (yes I did clean them first!). However, I have 2 dealer supplied cars on the drive, which both have their numberplates firmly stuck in-situ after several years.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

i got some from towsure it sticks like s**t to a blanket


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Tesco sell a 'no nails' tape


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Lidl or Aldi (both) sometimes do a high stick ("super stark") tape but you have to get it when it's in - it really sticks I've used it to stick one half of velcro to the wall behind a seat cushion and the velcro gives in first. :wink:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

hymerbeliever said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some decent double sided adhesive Roll / Pads / Strips for sticking my numberplate in-situ. I don't really want to drill the numberplates or my MH.
> 
> All the stuff I have ever bought from motor factors or ebay ends up allowing the numberplate to fall off within weeks (yes I did clean them first!). However, I have 2 dealer supplied cars on the drive, which both have their numberplates firmly stuck in-situ after several years.


pm me your address and I'll send you a strip of number plate stickies 
I always stick on 4 evenly spaced and never have any worries about them coming off, they are truly sh*t-to-a-blanket


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We have had both numberplates come off from stuck on dealer supplied plates. 
Both occasions were in 40deg temps. Stainless screws from now on!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Google VHB tape  

You can buy small rolls of it on ebay. I've used it in lots of places in the van even the reversing camera is stuck on with it rather than drilling holes.

A 20mm wide roll of the clear gel type will do. Also it can be pealed off without leaving a mark which is almost impossible with the foam sticky pads

Steve


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I've never had a problems with 3 strips per plate from Halfords.

Jason


----------

